# Glasses for a big, wide face



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 15, 2006)

OK Cats and Kittens,

I want a cute pair of cat eye frames that fit my very fat face. I tried on a very cute pair of Vera Wang frames yesterday that appeared to my dilated squinting eyes to almost fit my face. I didn't have my contacts in and my eyes were buring, so who knows.

I'm going back today with contacts in to see them again. I think there's a good chance under normal circumstances these are too small for my face and they only come in the one size. There were only two pairs of frames in this entire store that fit my face, this Vera Wang pair and a pair made by Hummer (like the SUV) that there is just no way I could bring myself to purchase. 

I'm not too concerned about cost as I will search whatever I find on the net to get the cheapest price possible (the above frames were $300 in the store and only $139 on this website!). But where does one go for plus size frames? _TRENDY_ plus size frames?


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jun 15, 2006)

hey tfg,

for all who know me (and lillybbbw can most definitely affirm) i am a glasses fanatic! as i always say, i change my glasses like i change my underwear - daily... i am constantly asking why so many fat girls aren't wearing great glasses... and just as you have pointed out, some of us do need plus size frames... especially a person like myself with a VERY round face... 

if i may be so frank - the vera wang's are cute, but i think that you can do better, cuter, and trendier!!!!!!!!!!

i am very fortunate that i live in nyc, which is a very progressive city for frames... therefore, i want to steer you to my frame store - 10/10 optics

www.1010optics.com

when you arrive at the page scroll down to the bottom and click on"frames and selection" personally, i'd put you in a pair of Ronit Furst... very colorful, very, unique, and very affordable! also, the 2.5's kick ass as well... you can mix and match temple and bridge colors as well as lense shape... 

ruth, the owner, is fantastic - she can look at a picture of you and give you recommendations based on your face shape and coloring... if you do work with 10/10, please tell them that ARIS SENT YOU!!!!!!!

also, my most recent pair purchased is from a vintage eyewear store called Fabulous Fanny's in the East Village... their "house" frame is a reproduction of a 1960's cat eye frame which is hand set with sworovski crystals.. and the price!?!!? A STEAL!!!

if you'd like to see some pictures of my various glasses, just send me a note...

also, my recommendation is to stay away from big chains like perle and lenscrafters and go to the boutiques in your area... 

if you or anyone else needs anything - just holler!!!! or, if anyone is in the nyc metro area and want to go frame shopping, i'd be delighted to escort you!!!!

::shaking fist:: DOWN WITH AWFUL UNFLATTERING FRAMES!!!!

the big apple has spoken

::exeunt:: :bow:


----------



## Jes (Jun 15, 2006)

i particularly like the jaclyn smith collection. Kmart.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 15, 2006)

My fat face is one reason i have put off getting my eyes checked.. i know i need glasses but i have a big head (fat or not) and glasses suck getting fit. I want some cute trendy glasses too  I live in a small town so my selection is small.

I'll be checking out those links.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jun 15, 2006)

oh, jes... do you like driving the knife into my heart and turning it?!?!?!

MEGAN! you also have a beautiful face for glasses!!!

here is another link

www.fabulousfannys.com


----------



## Jes (Jun 15, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> oh, jes... do you like driving the knife into my heart and turning it?!?!?!
> 
> MEGAN! you also have a beautiful face for glasses!!!
> 
> ...


I am kidding. Those $300 glasses on my face ain't from no Kmart. I saw another pair I liked when I was picking these up, though, and I looked smashing in them.I mean, really edible. I maybe have to return there. I'm waiting for the coupon though.


----------



## Jane (Jun 15, 2006)

I wear Silhouettes rimless because they are light(titanium), wide with the arms sweeping out from the frames, so my whole face isn't covered, just the eye area. I wear progressive lenses, and they are just deep enough for the reading area.

Expensive, but well worth it!!!!

http://www.silhouette.com/


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 15, 2006)

I love my current pair (see av) and I loved my last... similar shape, brown top/clear bottom, very cute. 

Got them both at LensCrafters, which I love because they're fast, long guarantees, and I find the sizes and selection range even from store to store. I've shopped at all of my local boutique type stores, and the prices are just way too high when you combine my tough prescription with a pricey frame. I like to get a new pair every year or so.. so I don't want to spend more than 3-400 bucks.

Best of luck honey!! 



**edit: ahahahaha, forgot my AV is the monster right now.... **


----------



## Carrie (Jun 15, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I love my current pair (see av) and I loved my last... similar shape, brown top/clear bottom, very cute.



AnnMarie, honey? Do you not see that your AV is a big blue monster thingy?


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 15, 2006)

Carrie said:


> AnnMarie, honey? Do you not see that your AV is a big blue monster thingy?




How dare you call me a monster thingy!!


----------



## Carrie (Jun 15, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> How dare you call me a monster thingy!!



GREAT! Now I look like I'm crazy, you big cheater-head.


----------



## mouse (Jun 15, 2006)

I have a pair of Gucci's... there not exactly cat's eye, but they are big. And suit a wide face. I at times have a round look to my face due to my large jaw/cheekbones. Here's a pic of mine....














I have fairly dark features so I can pull off big dark frames and I love it.... unlike my last pair the outside goes up a touch which I think is really cool.


----------



## mouse (Jun 15, 2006)

ummm those pictures are huge sorry about that. its kind of freaking me out.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 16, 2006)

Everyone - thanks for your responses and keep 'em coming!

I didn't make it to the store yesterday to try on the Vera Wang frames because I'm preparing my house for company this weekend (and it's such a freaking mess). I did learn the store won't match the website's price for those particular frames, so I will run back ASAP to try them on again and to pick up the script for my prescription and will get frames elsewhere.

I still wear contacts, but I love the idea of having several pairs of frames to choose from on days I decide to wear glasses. Well.. at least two would be nice. 

Aris, if I was in NYC, I'd love to frame shop with you. You could definitely hook me up. I appreciate your advice and the links you sent.

Many months ago I Googled and found some sources for larger sized frames, but the pickings were SLIM and most unattractive (think 1970's guy-next-door serial killer). I need to Google some more and would still appreciate knowing where everyone else has had success.

Thanks again!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jun 16, 2006)

Great thread, Laura. Fatfolk frames are a tall order. I usually wear contacts, but having a giant melon and a very strong Rx, I always have a tough time when shopping for glasses. I love hiding behind my most recent pair, though.

Jane mentioned something worthy of repeating. If you have a big head, but want small lenses (which, along with the high-index option, helps reduce thickness), look for styles with additional width where the lens joins the arm. This reduces that bent arm look.

Your Vera Wangs are lovely, and there's a pair of round cat eyes at the vintage site LipMixGirl posted that would absolutely rock on you.

You should take pics when trying on those under consideration, then post the shots here and let us help you decide. If you're like me, you won't be talked out of the ones you fancy the most, but at least we'd get to see more of your lovely mug, in the process.


----------



## Jes (Jun 16, 2006)

This isn't the issue at hand, I realize, but take someone honest with you when picking frames. I have found that while sure I know my taste and my limits and what looks good on me, I'm very wrong, and look like positive ass when wearing glasses I've chosen for myself. Do not go alone and do not go with a pollyanna who wants you to feel good about yourself despite the fact that your fave frames make you look institutionalizeable (a word?)

I'm just trying to help, people.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 16, 2006)

With frames being somewhat universal now...looking in the Men's section will give you a lot of frames that are somewhat wider, and not necessarily to manish looking.

I got my glasses at Costco. I wear progressive lenses, and I got rimless Titanium frames. The bridge and bows are a pinky/mauve color. I can't believe how lightweight they are, it is like wearing nothing. And...Costco's prices are the bomb. My last pair that I got at Kaiser's Optical were over $400. These were only $189.00.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 16, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> a vintage eyewear store called Fabulous Fanny's in the East Village...



I'm sorry, this is SO off topic but please please PLEASE tell me they have carrier bags or something with their name on the side! I would love to walk down the street with that hanging over my arm  Postage etc paid if you can get me one!

And yes, it DOES mean something different here, and NO I probably wouldnt walk down the street with it - but I would show all my friends and we would snicker like naughty children 

Tracey


----------



## rainyday (Jun 16, 2006)

Heh, Tracey! 


And why in the hell wasn't this thread around a couple weeks ago when I chose glasses. I won't have them for another couple weeks, but I already have buyers remorse.

And Mouse, I think those frames look great on you. Especially in the first pic.


----------



## Esme (Jun 16, 2006)

I just got new glasses 2 months ago and had really good luck with Cover Girl frames of all things! They're cute purply-silver cat's eyes, and they fit my big, Charlie Brown head perfectly. The technician didn't even have to adjust them. 

I got them at Henry Ford OptimEyes... That might just be a Michigan chain though.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 17, 2006)

I get mine from here and have been fairly happy with the ones I have. A few times I bought some that I was not satisfied with and they took them back no problem. There's a place near me that does lenses for a reasonable price so between the two I save a lot of money. 





Before I needed glasses I used to fool around with a fashion pair that I absolutely LOVE!! They are not suitable for prescriptions lenses though.  I've been dying to find an identical pair but so far I've had no luck whatsoever.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 17, 2006)

I sympathize. I have kind of a similar problem. Glasses also rarely fit me right. Always look way too big and geeky on me. I also have an unusual prescription that exagerates the problem if the frames are too big. The dreaded coke bottle lenses look.

To get frames that look good on me I go into the women's section, most frames are fairly gender neutral in style and color. My glasses frames are Covergirl and fit me the best of what I've found so far. 

So don't feel afraid to check out the men's frames to get a good fit. Like I said most frames are gender neutral anyway and no one will be able to tell the difference.

On a side note, I also have really small wrists and mens watches generally look huge on me. So I either have to pick out a neutral looking woman's watch or I'm stuck with picking out a Harry Potter or Power Rangers watch from the kid's section.


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jun 17, 2006)

Excellent advice, Laura. I have out-of-style glasses anyway, but the recurring problem I've had with big lenses is that they rub against my cheeks thus smudging the lower parts. 

I hope me chiming in was OK. While I think you were talking about women's fashion, this has been a particular annoyance to me


----------



## Jes (Jun 17, 2006)

paul, I don't think any thread here is off limits to men. Even ones that begin: "Ladies, I'm having this problem with my uterus, and..." might be helped along by a guy who knows a woman with the same problem. Or a hermaphrodite.

Now remember, ladies--always dress to flatter the widest part of your uterus!


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 17, 2006)

I edited the post to show you a better photo of the glasses. I was able to find them at my local shop believe it or not! I think they are some cheapy, off brand. I went to a local retailer and not a mega chain. 






And you didn't ask for it, but I think a tortoise shell frame would go very well with your skin tone.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 17, 2006)

Paul Fannin said:


> Excellent advice, Laura. I have out-of-style glasses anyway, but the recurring problem I've had with big lenses is that they rub against my cheeks thus smudging the lower parts.
> 
> I hope me chiming in was OK. While I think you were talking about women's fashion, this has been a particular annoyance to me



Paul, just a tip. I've been told through ALL my years of wearing glasses (more than I'm going to mention!) that if they touch your cheek they're too big. I've taken this to mean a few things - they're too large of a lens, they're not staying on your nose properly, the frame is too cumbersome, etc. 

Just something to consider when you upgrade, I am careful my glasses don't touch my cheeks or eyebrows.


----------



## pinuptami (Jun 19, 2006)

My metal frames have always been smaller, but I have a pair of hot plastic ones now...I don't have a pic of those, but here are a couple pics of my round metal ones. (my friend Manda's hand is in one holding her pottery cat) 

View attachment Picture 036.jpg


View attachment Picture 047.jpg


----------



## Jane (Jun 21, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I get mine from here and have been fairly happy with the ones I have. A few times I bought some that I was not satisfied with and they took them back no problem. There's a place near me that does lenses for a reasonable price so between the two I save a lot of money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lilly, someone did SUCH a good job of fitting your bridge.

Yes, confession, I managed an optometrist office, and sold frames/lenses, etc. I learned from a lady who would snatch frames off your face if they were ugly on you. I would just say, "No." and when they would insist, I would say, "NO." Wish that had worked as well with my son when he was growing up.

And remember, you can get progressive lenses in much smaller frames now, so you don't have to have coke bottle bottom sized frames (unless you want to). The smaller the lenses, the lighter they are on your face.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jun 21, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> I'm sorry, this is SO off topic but please please PLEASE tell me they have carrier bags or something with their name on the side! I would love to walk down the street with that hanging over my arm  Postage etc paid if you can get me one!
> 
> And yes, it DOES mean something different here, and NO I probably wouldnt walk down the street with it - but I would show all my friends and we would snicker like naughty children
> 
> Tracey


 
hey tracey, 

i'll give them a call and look into it for you!


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jun 21, 2006)

hey lilly my love!

watch out for some mail from me w/ my new frames! i think you need to get your tush here to the city and lets do us some shoppin!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 14, 2006)

For bhm's in need of bh frames, this site has some BASIC extra large frames that might be of interest: http://www.eyeglass.com/products-frames-bigheads.html. I'm just learning about sizing and these are the biggest I've come across. No degree of funkiness whatsoever, so my quest continues, but thought I'd share the link in case it might be of help to someone.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 14, 2006)

I got my new glasses back last week and I have to say I did a lousy job choosing. How is that once there's glass in the frames and you see yourself in a large mirror instead of the little round one at the store that they look totally different?  I think these are actually too wide for my face, and they won't stay on if I look down (that part's probably just an adjustment fix). The moral: When you pick out glasses, take along a friend lol.

Also, a question: These frames are smaller than what I've had before and because I can see outside the frame as I look around, it is actually sort of dizzying. Is this a normal thing with smaller frames and does the feeling go away?


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jul 14, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Also, a question: These frames are smaller than what I've had before and because I can see outside the frame as I look around, it is actually sort of dizzying. Is this a normal thing with smaller frames and does the feeling go away?


 
Yes the feeling goes away, you will compensate quickly! My current pair of glasses are on the smaller side with heavy frames. The frames were all I saw for the first few days. Now I do not notice them. 

<sigh> It is time for me to get new glasses and I do not what to go through the trauma.


----------



## FEast (Jul 14, 2006)

Don't know how I missed this thread before, as I'm madly in love with my glasses (see my avy). I used to go to the chains, but usually regretted my purchase when I got them home and saw what they actually looked like on me. After all, how can you really tell how they'll look when you need to be wearing glasses to see that? Rainy, I totally relate.

At any rate, the chains don't accept my medical insurance, so I was forced to go to a small, local optometrist, and I'm so glad I did. I've been going to him for many years now, and although I pay more, the service is excellent and personal, so I try not to complain. 'Course, it's a problem when I'm told that so many of the frames I like won't fit my wide face.

When I got new glasses a few years back, he showed me the ones I now have, but they were terribly expensive, and although I liked them, I could not justify their purchase. When I went to see him again last year, they'd come down in price a bit, and even 'though they were still more money than I should have spent, I justified it by realizing that I have to wear bi-focals all the time, and have had to do so for years, so comfort is very important to me, and I should spend what's needed on something that's such a necessity for me.

Let me tell you about these glasses. They're extremely lightweight, which is something I need, as previous glasses, no matter how light (being all plastic, they're even lighter than the titanium ones), always slid down my nose and often irritated the portion behind my ear on which the arms sit. They're nearly indestructible, and can even be twisted without breaking. 

They come in many shapes (far more now than when I got mine), as well as lots of colors, and you can mix and match the colors of each piece that makes up each pair, including the lenses, arms, side clips, and nose piece. I opted for mostly clear, with a lovely purple for the arms, but really wanted some other colors, too, which I would have gotten had I been able to afford them. In the end, I had to settle for what would go best with most of my outfits. 

Finally, THEY FIT, which is so important, and even on my wide face, they're not uncomfortable. They're so lightweight, I hardly know I'm wearing them. Like some others here, having worn much larger frames for years, I was a bit disconcerted by the fact that I could literally see the outline of my glasses when I wore them, but the annoyance of that quickly passed, and I don't even notice it now.

The only problem I've had with these is that the little piece that hugs the nose is so thin it tends to crack at some point, and you need to get a new one. It's happened to me twice (just today, as a matter of fact), and when I went back the first time, my optometrist told me that it's a common problem, and gave me another one (which is another reason it's nice that they have all these pieces that literally click together). I'll now ask him to give me two of them, so I have a backup for when it happens again.

Does anybody remember when Sophia Loren came out with her line of designer eyeglasses many years ago? They looked absolutely smashing (on her), and I wore large frames like that for years, thinking my large face needed a large frame (just like my mother always told me a big girl needs to carry a big handbag to look balanced...gee, thanks, Mom, I think). However, they were heavy (even when I bought the lighter weight plastic lenses), uncomfortable, and scratched easily (even when I paid extra for the scratch resistant coating). And, yes, they always got smudgy on the bottom because they rested on my cheeks, especially when they slid down my nose.

Even if large frames come back (and I think they're making a resurgence), I'll stick with my Swiss Flex frames. Couldn't recommend them more highly. Oh, and these clear ones make me look almost like I'm not wearing glasses, and you can actually see most of my face, eyes, and eyebrows now--what I call "the real me."~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## seavixen (Aug 19, 2006)

The illustrious Jack Skellington mentioned gender neutrality... and that is completely right. My new glasses are not cat eye, but I LOVE them... and they're men's frames, or at the least gender neutral frames. My husband (another small wristed fellow, Jack) has the exact same glasses as I do, except mine are black and his are brown. I'm really happy with the width on my face, even though it is pretty exceptionally wide... not so much the chub (though that is there too) but the fact that I just have a funny shaped, wide head! lol

Amazingly, they look pretty good on my husband, too, so not only are they gender neutral but also chub-neutral... Anyway, they're Adensco "Ryan" frames. I have no idea if they have cat eye frames as well, but it wouldn't surprise me. I tried some on at the time, and they were actually a bit too big for my face - but I don't know if they were the same brand or not. Probably not... it was just at a local eye doctor that is covered by my husband's vision plan.

There's a picture of them here.


----------



## seavixen (Aug 19, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Before I needed glasses I used to fool around with a fashion pair that I absolutely LOVE!! They are not suitable for prescriptions lenses though.  I've been dying to find an identical pair but so far I've had no luck whatsoever.



Those frames are awesome! I really, really like your actual glasses, too, though. They look lovely on you! I envy the frame thickness... thick frames look so bad on me  I end up looking like my father did in '79, except without the beard...


----------

